# Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Ναυτικά ατυχήματα πλοίων της ποντοπόρου >  Προσάραξη του Φ/Γ Oliva στον Νότιο Ατλαντικό

## marinico

Mόλις το βρήκα μέσω twitter.
http://yfrog.com/h28pxznj

----------


## renion

Καμια λεπτομερεια??

----------


## marinico

Δεν ξέρω. Κι εγώ τυχαία έπεσα ψάχνοντας κάτι στο twitter.

----------


## DimitrisT

*Προσάραξη του Φ/Γ«Οliva» στο νότιο Ατλαντικό*

πηγή:naftemporiki.gr

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Σύμφωνα με τις τοπικές αρχές στην ενημέρωση εδώ  το βαπόρι έπεσε στα βράχια στο ξερονήσι Nightingale εχτές (16/3/2011) στις 4:30 Ζ (6:30 ώρα Ελλάδας). Ο Έλληνας πλοίαρχος και οι 21 Φιλιππινέζοι του πληρώματος είναι καλά 12 μέλη του πληρώματος διεκπαεραιώθηκαν σε παραπλέον πλοίο και 10 παραμένουν πάνω στο πλοίο.
Έχει ξαεκινήσει ναυαγωσωσικό από το cape Town και αναμένεται να φτάσει τη Δευτέρα 21 του μήνα.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ας δούμε τις καιρικές συνθήκες στην περιοχή από το δελτίο που βγήκε πριν μια ώρα:

FQZA31 FAPR 171600
SECURITE: 
=========
WEATHER BULLETIN FOR THE HIGH SEAS FOR METAREA VII.
ISSUED BY THE SOUTH AFRICAN WEATHER SERVICE ON THE 
17th MARCH 2011 AT 16:00 UTC.

FOR SOUTHEAST SECTOR OF METAREA VII, PREPARED BY REUNION, 
SEE AREA 2 BELOW.

NOTE: WX OBSERVATIONS.
======================
COULD ALL VESSELS EXPERIENCING UNEXPECTED, SEVERE WX/SEA STATE 
PLEASE MAKE EVERY EFFORT TO REPORT THIS TO SAWS VIA CAPE TOWN 
RADIO.

AREA 1:
=======
FORECAST VALID FROM 172200 TO 182200 UTC

WIND IN KNOTS, WAVE HEIGHTS IN METRES. NO SEA STATE GIVEN IF 
WAVES LESS THAN 3M.

NOTE THE WIND SPEEDS QUOTED HERE ARE THE EXPECTED AVERAGE SPEEDS. 
INDIVIDUAL GUSTS MAY EXCEED THESE VALUES BY A FACTOR OF UP TO 1.5.
WAVE HEIGHTS ARE SIGNIFICANT WAVE HEIGHTS WHICH MAY BE ACCOMPANIED 
BY INDIVIDUAL WAVES 1.5 TO 2.0 TIMES HIGHER.

GALE WARNINGS:
--------------
Nil.

SYNOPTIC SITUATION AT 12:00 UTC:
================================
High 1022 hPa 36s08e High 1023 hPa 35s50e
Low   986 hPa 48s05w Low   994 hPa 49s33e 

1. Cold Front: 30s19w 35s13w 40s09w 45s05w 48s05w
2. Cold Front: 42s20e 45s27e 49s33e

AREA FORECAST:
==============
ASCENSION (06S/15S, 00E/20W)
WIND     : E to SE 05 to 10.
VIS      : Moderate to poor in showers in northwest.

ANGOLA    (06S/15S, 00E/WEST COAST)
WIND     : SE to SW 05 to 10.
VIS      : Moderate to poor in showers and thundershowers in 
           the northeast.

ST HELENA (15S/30S, 00E/20W)
WIND     : NE to SE 5 to 15 but NW to N 10 to 20 in west and south
       becoming S to SE 20 to 30 in extreme southwest. 
VIS      : Moderate to poor in showers in southwest.
SEA STATE: Becoming 3.0 to 4.0m in the southwest, mainly SW swell.

TRADES    (15S/30S, 00E/WEST COAST)
WIND     : SE 10 to 15 reaching 20 in southeast at first.
VIS      : Moderate to poor in a few showers in extreme northeast.
SEA STATE: 3.0m in the south-east at first, SW swell.

*TRISTAN   (30S/40S, 00E/20W)
WIND     : N to NW 15 to 25 reaching 30 in the southeast but W to S 
      15 to 25 in the south and west.
VIS      : Moderate to poor in rain and showers except in the northeast.
SEA STATE: 3.0 to 4.0m in the south and west reaching 5.5m in extreme 
      southwest, mainly SW swell.*

----------


## mastrokostas

Αυτό μου κάνει εντύπωση είναι ότι είναι μεσοπέλαγα αυτά τα νησιά !!

----------


## Eng

> Αυτό μου κάνει εντύπωση είναι ότι είναι μεσοπέλαγα αυτά τα νησιά !!


Μεσο-Ωκαιάνια ειναι Κωστη μου.....
Τωρα κοιτουσα με ενα προγραμμα (μιας και ειμαι στο γραφειο ακομα) που αποδιδει την βελτιστη πορεια απο Santos μεχρι το Malacca Strt και μου δειχνει πως τα νησια αυτα ειναι 500ν.μ νοτια. Θα μου πειτε πως κανω υποθεσεις και ετσι ειναι. Απλα περιεργια!

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Σύμφωνα πάντα με τις τοπικές αρχές και οι υπόλοιποι  του πληρώματος εγκετέλειψαν. 15 άτομα αποβιβάστηκαν στο νησί Tristan da Cunha που είναι καοικημένο και οι υπόλοιποι επέστρεψαν με το ψαράδικο MV Edinburgh στην περιοχή ώστε να επιτηρούν τα πλοίο και να επέμβουν αν χρειαστεί.
Όπως το είπες Κώστα είναι μεσοπέλαγα τα νησάκια, στο απόσπασμα του πλοηγικού χάρτη παρακάτω είναι σημειωμένα με κόκκινο κύκλο.
105mar[1]-1.jpg

Γιώργο η ορθοδρομία που είναι η συντομότερη διαδρομή από το Santos στο Ακρωτήρι της καλής Ελπίδας περνάει γύρω στα 200 μίλια βόρεια από τα νησάκια. Αν αντί για την ορθοδρομία προς το ακρωτήρι που είναι junction point (και πιθανποτατα χρησιμοποιέιται από το πρόγραμμα) ακολουθήσει κάποιος την ορθοδρομία από το Santos στο 36° 45' N 019° 00' A (στα ανοιχτά όπως φαίνεται στο παρακάτω απόσπασμα) αυτή περνά γύρω στα 120 μίλια βόρεια από τα νησάκια.
105mar[2].jpg
Ή ίσως το πρόγραμμα βγάζει βέλτιστη τη λοξοδρομία κι ας μην είναι η βέλτιστη.
Πάντως η περιοχή βγάζει άσχημους καιρούς και ελάχιστες φορές το κύμα έιναι κάτω από 12 πόδια (3,5 m)

----------


## Leo

Φίλοι για να μην μεταφέρουμε λάθος πληροφορίες να μου επιτρέψετε να πω δυο λάγια, για την ορθοδρομία και πως αυτή εφαρμόζεται. Αυτό που βγάζουν τα GPS και τα μηχανήματα ή καταγράφονται στους χάρτες είναι συνιστώμενες πορείες και ο όρος "βέλτιστη πορεία" είναι εντελώς υποκειμενικός, αφού επιρεάζεται:
- από την εποχή του χρόνου, 
- τα επικρατούντα θαλάσσια ρέυματα, 
- τις καιρικές συνθήκες, 
- τις πορείες που συνιστά η εταιρεία καιρού που παρακολουθεί το πλοίο εκ μέρος του ναυλωτή, 
- τις προγνώσεις καιρού μικρής ή μεγάλης διάρκειας και 
- πολλά άλλα που καθορίζονται την στιγμή που ξεκινάει ένα ταξίδι και διορθώνεται όπως απαιτείται ακόμη και καθημερινά. 

Συνεπώς δεν είμαστε σε θέση να προδιαγράψουμε την πορεία ενός πλοίου παρά μόνο όταν είμαστε σφαιρικά ενημερωμένοι.

Για την ώρα παρακολουθούμε τα γεγονότα και περιμένουμε περισσότερα στοιχεία για να σχολιάσουμε. Αυτό που τώρα μπορούμε να πούμε είναι ότι ευτυχώς δεν έχουμε ανθρώπινα θύματα, αλλά το περιβάλλον σίγουρα θα έχει επιπτώσεις από το ατύχημα.

----------


## mastrokostas

Πάντως είναι ειρωνεία της (τύχης)να υπάρχει ένα ρημάδι νησί σε ολον τον Ωκεανό ,και πας και να κάτσεις επάνω του ! 
Αυτό που έχει σημασία είναι ότι κανείς δεν έπαθε τίποτα ,και όλα τα άλλα θα φτιαχτούν !

----------


## Leo

Από το τοπικό *site* του νησιού τα νέα δυστυχώς δεν είναι καλά.

----------


## mastrokostas

Δυστυχώς τώρα είναι άσχημα τα πράγματα !Και σκέφτομαι αυτόν τον φουκαρά τον καπετάνιο !

----------


## Eng

Κοιταξτε σιγουρα ειναι καλο να μην ασχολουμαστε με υποθεσεις και τα λοιπα και τα λοιπα. Ομως υπαρχει ενα fact. Αν "ριξεις" την πορεια απο Σαντος προς το Ν.Αφρικη και μετα να γυρισεις Β-ΒΑ και να ερθεις νοτια του Αγ. Μαυρικιου (που ειναι και μερος για bunkers) τοτε θα δειτε πως η μικροτερη αποσταση ειναι αυτη που πλησιαζει οσο το δυνατον περισσοτερο στη Ν.Αφρικη. Οσο απομακρυνεσαι, η αποσταση Σαντος - Ν.Αφρικης μεγαλωνει λογω της κυρτοτητας της Γης. Ετσι μια αποσταση των 400-500 νμ σου δεινει μια "ικανοποιητικη" πορεια του πλοιου. 
Και βεβαια η πορεια να κροσαρει τα νησια σου ανεβαζει αρκετα το χρονο ταξιδιου. 
Anyhow, ας κατσουμε και να δουμε τι γινεται.

----------


## Leo

Το ίδιο *site* έχει προσθέσει πληροφορίες και εικόνες από το ναυάγιο πλέον που έγινε δυο κομμάτια, με τις αυτονόητες παρενέργιες που ακολούθησαν.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Σύμφωνα με αυτή τη σελίδα http://www.acap.aq/latest-news/break...tingale-island η οικολογική καταστροφή είναι ελεγχόμενη και περίπου πεντακόσιοι πιγκουίνοι έχουν λερωθεί με πετρέλαια. Το βαπόρι δεν βγάζει πια πετρέλαια και είναι σε εξέλιξη επιχείρηση καθαρισμού σε συνεργασία με την εταιρεία και την αντίστοιχη ορνιθολογική εταιρεία της Βρετανίας (τα νησάκια είναι βρετανική υπερπόντια κτήση).  Εντύπωση μου κάνει ότι στη γνωστή σελίδα http://www.tristandc.com/newsmsolivacleanup.php των τοπικών αρχών των νησιών από την οποία ενημερωνόμαστε όλες αυτές τις μέρες και με φωτογραφίες. Δεν ξεχνάει να αναφέρει ότι το πλήρωμα απολαμβάνει τη φιλοξενία των ντόπιων και ότι έχουν γίνει πια δικοί τους άνθρωποι (ειδικά στην παράγραφο με τίτλο Olivia Crew entering into village life προς το τέλος). Όπως και από την πρώτη στιγμή δεν ξεχνουσαν να αναφέρουν ότι το πλήρωμα είναι καλά και όλες τις προσπάθειες για την εγκατάλειψη κασι την περίθαλψη των ναυτικών, πριν καν αναφέρουν τι συνέπειες θα μπορούσε να έχει το ναυάγιο για τους κατοίκους των νησιών που ζουν από το ψάρεμα και τον τουρισμό.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Στο συνημμένο αρχείο μπορούμε να δούμε το πόρισμα της διερεύνησης του ατυχήματος, και τις προτάσεις ώστε να μη γίνει άλλο παρόμοιο. Τελικά ακολουθούσαν ορθοδρομία που περνούσε από τα νησάκια όπως φαίνεται στο πόρισμα. Προσωπική μου άποψη είναι ότι χρήσιμο είναι να δούμε και όσα είχαμε συζητήσει εδώ για το passage planning.

----------

